# M/Home sites, Trier, Germany.



## Ainsel (Apr 5, 2008)

Can anyone recommend a m/home site near as poss to Trier,must have shower facilities and a Mossell River view would be good.
Thanks in anticipation, Ian.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

http://www.camping-treviris.de/index.php?id=6&L=1

http://www.trier-info.de/english/campsites-1377

Next to the bridge over the Mosel.

There's also a stellplatz next to this site, with 2 showers and elec hook up. If you don't like the stellplatz, then the site is OK too.

Colin

[EDIT - it is all run on a stellplatz basis now! ]


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

There is a large stellplatz right on the banks of the river GPS Co-ordinates: 49.740000 / 6.625000. It’s a half hour plus walk to town centre or a short bus ride.

Beware though it is totally automatic with a barrier so you will need plenty of change. EHU was operated by electronic “token” that you buy from a machine. It was 7euro a night when we were there 2/3 years ago.

Showers also by token.

Dick


----------



## Hawcara (Jun 1, 2009)

Think you put in a 20euro note, which gives a token. You use the token for any services eg elec, shower, water and at the end of your stay, put token in machine and it gives you your change.
Stellplatz seems to be in bit of a grotty area but is very big, next to a Macdonalds I think. We found it okay.


----------

